# C2 Registration



## aislingkelly (10 Jan 2007)

Hi I have a query on what is the process of getting c2 registered? My partner has just got his final results and passed them and is now waiting for his proper papers but I was just wondering can he get registered for vat or anything now that he is qualified or does he actually have to be self employed to be vat registered.Also he doesnt plan on going out on his own until after the summer so when should he apply for c2?aNY ADVICE ON Vat and C2 registration appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bazermc (10 Jan 2007)

What does he do?  C2 only applies to specific industries


----------



## KathScan (10 Jan 2007)

Go to www.revenue.ie

On left hand side click on Information for Businesses.  This will tell you what is needed to register for income tax and VAT.

Click here for information on C2

[broken link removed]


----------



## aislingkelly (10 Jan 2007)

He is a carpenter/joiner


----------

